

Founder of Russian social network caught in web of criminal accusations - itomatik
http://rt.com/news/durov-vkontakte-police-purchase-015/

======
itomatik
The fact that in most of the ex-USSR countries there is too much non-sense in
business just pisses me off.

Durov is most probably being threatened due to his disagreements with the
Russian government.

